# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How do I make myself not oversleep?

## StephenT

I'm starting on Everyman again, because I have a couple weeks of spring break before I have to go back to school.  So I can get over the initial sleep deprivation without compromising my classes.

Anyways, how do I keep myself from oversleeping?  My brain seems not to function on the mornings.

This morning when my alarm went off, I had some clothes sitting on it so I could get dresses and go walk around the block, have some tea, etc.  I sat there saying to myself, "Why would I ever want to go polyphasic?  Would it be useful ever?  I shouldn't even try this."  And went right back to sleep.  It was so weird, however.  Kind of like I was in a clueless dream.  I believed this without any uncertainty, while I failed to realize all of the advantages and reasons that I wanted to go polyphasic.

So, does anybody have any ideas?

I'm thinking that maybe I can write a note saying, "Stephen, remember why you originally wanted to go polyphasic.  Think for a couple minutes, then put these clothes on and go for a walk."  Since I'm as oblivious as I am in a dream in the morning, maybe I'll blindly follow that advice or become lucid in waking life.  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

Try the advise from Steve Pavlina: how-to-get-up-right-away-when-your-alarm-goes-off

----------


## Xox

> Try the advise from Steve Pavlina: how-to-get-up-right-away-when-your-alarm-goes-off



Wow, sweet link! I needed something like that too. Thanks.

----------


## StephenT

> Try the advise from Steve Pavlina: how-to-get-up-right-away-when-your-alarm-goes-off



That's a pretty interesting tutorial!  I'm definitely going to try this.

Thanks!

----------


## nzguy

> Try the advise from Steve Pavlina: how-to-get-up-right-away-when-your-alarm-goes-off



Awesome. Definitely going to try that too. Cheers.

----------

